# Ne pas télécharger les fichiers sur le bureau



## miconeto (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Etant novice avec Mac 
Je souhaiterai un petit tuyau sur une procédure qui ne me satisfait pas à savoir: 
A l'ouverture d'un fichier Libre Office provenant d'un mail, celui-ci apparait sur le bureau 
Même chose pour différents fichiers provenant de Thunderbird.
Je souhaite seulement ouvrir les fichiers mais pas de stockage sur le bureau (qu'il faut ensuite mettre à la poubelle).
Merci pour vos instructions pour les modifications possibles.


----------



## gmaa (14 Décembre 2011)

miconeto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Etant novice avec Mac
> Je souhaiterai un petit tuyau sur une procédure qui ne me satisfait pas à savoir:
> A l'ouverture d'un fichier Libre Office provenant d'un mail, celui-ci apparait sur le bureau
> ...



Bonsoir,
Pour qu'ils aillent sur le bureau, il faut les y mettre (enregistrer).

Voir les préférences des applis pour paramétrer leurs dossiers par défaut.

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de téléchargement, de pièces jointes, bref de messagerie internet et des réglages qui vont avec. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

En effet depuis les préf. De mail, vous pourrez choisir le lieux d'enregistrement des pièces jointes reçues.


----------



## miconeto (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, milles excuses pour le classement de ma demande,
Pour revenir à mon problème, je souhaiterai que le fichier joint (souvent traitement de texte) 
ne soit visible en l'ouvrant bien entendu mais sans enregistrement et dans aucun répertoire.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Décembre 2011)

miconeto a dit:


> je souhaiterais que le fichier joint (souvent traitement de texte) soit visible en l'ouvrant bien entendu mais sans enregistrement et dans aucun répertoire.


Ce n'est pas possible. Pour ouvrir un document, il doit nécessairement être enregistré au préalable.  Seule exception : lorsqu'on demande à prévisualiser avec Coup d'oeil les pièces jointes. Mais c'est là qu'on mesure les limites de l'intégration de Thunderbird à Mac OS X : cela n'est apparemment pas possible avec cette application, contrairement à Mail ou Outlook...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ce n'est pas possible. Pour ouvrir un document, il doit nécessairement être enregistré au préalable.  ...



Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Si je double clic sur une pj depuis mail, elle s'ouvre, c'est seulement lorsque je la ferme qu'elle me demande de l'enregistrer.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si je double clic sur une pj depuis mail, elle s'ouvre, c'est seulement lorsque je la ferme qu'elle me demande de l'enregistrer.


Quand tu affiches ta PJ, va voir dans le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Téléchargements Mail


----------



## Kallune (21 Décembre 2011)

Tu peux cliquer sur "coup d'oeil" en haut de ton message : pas d'enregistrement.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Décembre 2011)

Kallune a dit:


> Tu peux cliquer sur "coup d'oeil" en haut de ton message



Avec Thunderbird ?


----------



## edd72 (21 Décembre 2011)

miconeto a dit:


> Bonjour, milles excuses pour le classement de ma demande,
> Pour revenir à mon problème, je souhaiterai que le fichier joint (souvent traitement de texte)
> ne soit visible en l'ouvrant bien entendu mais sans enregistrement et dans aucun répertoire.




C'est juste une option (nettoyage) activable pour FF et TB: http://zagz.com/item/pdf-files-left-by-firefox-on-mac-os-x-desktop.html


----------



## Kallune (21 Décembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Avec Thunderbird ?



Non, sur Mail.
Pardon, j'ai lu trop vite


----------

